# CFO Troy, MI - Wed. 10-Dec-2008



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I plan on meeting a buddy at the Cigar Factory Outlet, Wednesday Dec. 10th between 4:00 and 5:00pm. I will probably be there until after 6:00pm.

If you are in the area, stop in.


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

There's an event there on Thurs. The president of Drew Estates will be there...I'll be there Thurs.....


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

RRocket said:


> There's an event there on Thurs. The president of Drew Estates will be there...I'll be there Thurs.....


Ya, I know but I can't do Thursday because of my son's hockey.


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

So...how was it???


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

RRocket said:


> There's an event there on Thurs. The president of Drew Estates will be there...I'll be there Thurs.....


How does one become aware of these events? This location is right by me, but the only source I have is cigarcyclopedia.com and CFO is not on it right now. I'm not that interested in Drew Estates, but I'd love to know of other events.


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com/


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

RRocket said:


> http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com/


Thanks!


----------

